# Pies baked in Mason Jars



## Lilycatherine (Sep 2, 2011)

I love to bake and I love any kind of dough. A few months ago I started baking little pies in jelly jars as I love to do things my Grandchildren might enjoy. They were cumbersome and time consuming but I kept at it and now have mastered a quick and easy method. If you are interested I am happy to share it along with lots and pictures and complete directions!! It is free to all on my blog, thehiddenpantry.blogspot.com I would welcome your visit and comments. Thanks.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

That is very interesting! I never would have thought that you could bake in a mason jar!


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

That is clever and cute as can be!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I saw on a blog recently someone was making the most awesome chicken dill pot pies in mason jars. Very attractive looking.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

What a novel idea!


----------



## Lilycatherine (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words!! I really appreciate it a lot. Another thing I really like is the portion size. It takes just about 1/2 C. of the filling so you get 7 little pies to the crust you would have used in a 9" double crust pie. I would not use this size jar for a main course pot pie as we are all "bigger pigs" than that for the entree!! Thanks again..


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

just delicious looking... but I can't be sure until I get to try 1 or 2!!!! here is my address to send me say... a half dozen! ROFL!!!!

really and truly beautiful! and a blog I will be keeping an eye on!

http://thehiddenpantry.blogspot.com/

thank you so much for sharing, but dang, now I'm hungry!


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

As long as you are sending some out I'd like a few too.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

great blog and ideas , I really like making things for the grandkids and they like helping also,, Thanks


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

That is a great idea! I have some salmon canning jars that are low and wide and they would be great for this.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Cute idea!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh! Marvelous! I'm going to make the chocolate cake cups tonight and not have all that cake left over as temptation. And the jar pies, I love it!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I love your blog and am bookmarking it!

I wanted to say though, we have been making chocolate cake in a mug for a very long time. Except, I don't allow white sugar in the house. My modified recipe calls for 3T of cocoa, and 3T of either honey or 4T of maple syrup instead. Also, we always use a whole egg.

In addition, I commonly add 3-4T of frozen berries to mine.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Tried it out. Really neat. But, a big piece of cake, so I'd split the recipe to cupcake size.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm checking this out. I bake cakes in jars for future use and love pies


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Your blog is darling and those pies good great. I also liked your savory pies as well! Oh, and the choc cake in a mug and the hand pies and, and, and...


----------



## Lilycatherine (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow. I am so glad you visited and liked my blog and I also am keen on what you do and use as substitutions so thanks am awfully lot. I just posted a recipe on preserving lemons and a biscotti sweetened with honey. Always glad to have you visit and welcome comments and suggestions!! Thanks again.


----------

